# Christmas card holders???



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas on making them??
I saw an article about getting an old branch from a tree & put it in a vase,can spray paint the branch if ya want~~
then hang your Christmas cards on the branch with ribbons after punching a hole in the card...

Any other ideas???


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Tons of ideas here...I love the one that has the sparkly clothespins to hold cards..have fun !

http://pinterest.com/search/?q=christmas+card+holders


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

What I do is simple and quick. Take a ribbon, any will do, put it over a doorway with a slight swag in it and tack it to the doorframe with pushpins. Then simply staple the cards to the ribbon. The cards that fold like a tent are simply put over the part of the ribbon that goes horizontal, otherwise standard cards get stapled to the tails. Decorates the doorways.


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I bought an unpainted sleigh. Painted it hunter green. Then I painted a snowman on it. It holds many cards.










Don


----------

